# KINU M47 Traveler



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

A smaller, cheaper alternative to the original M47:

https://kinugrinders.com/index.php?page=m_home_page.public.show_product&Id_Product=22

Same burrs, same adjustment range.


----------

